# ASF Indexed Reference Section Suggestions



## Joe Blow (1 March 2017)

A good suggestion has been made to me that a thread be started in the Members Only Forum that takes the form of an indexed reference to useful content here at ASF. 

The large amount of content here at ASF means that newcomers often don't know where to start to find information on particular topics. The search function is a handy tool but sometimes useful content is buried in threads that aren't easy to find by using keyword searches. Having an indexed reference thread would also mean that ASF members don't have to answer the same questions over and over again.

This thread that I am starting now will serve as a suggestion thread so that anyone can suggest content that they think should be added to the indexed reference thread. The indexed reference thread would have sections on technical analysis, fundamental analysis, systems trading, discretionary trading, derivatives and options, and potentially many more with additional sub-sections as required. It is something that would develop and grow over time to become an increasingly valuable resource.

So please use this thread as a way of suggesting content that could be added to a permanent indexed reference thread, which would be updated occasionally as new useful content is either discovered or created.

Thanks for your assistance with this new project.


----------



## pixel (1 March 2017)

Great idea, Joe. 

how about computer-related help/ hardware/ software/ 
brokers
helpful websites?


----------



## Joe Blow (1 March 2017)

pixel said:


> Great idea, Joe.
> 
> how about computer-related help/ hardware/ software/
> brokers
> helpful websites?



Absolutely. At this stage all suggestions are welcome, whether they be suggestions about content, sections or subsections. This thread is a group effort to decide on the best way to put an indexed reference section together. I encourage everyone to contribute their thoughts, ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Trembling Hand (1 March 2017)

I would like to see some sort of confirmation from other members. Everyone has something that is of value to them but in all honesty is just rubbish to the other 99.999999%. What about we require a like or confirmation by another member or more for it to be included. You want quality rather than quantity.


----------



## galumay (1 March 2017)

Craft's thread about DCF calculations is one I would imagine fits this category.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 March 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> I would like to see some sort of confirmation from other members. Everyone has something that is of value to them but in all honesty is just rubbish to the other 99.999999%. What about we require a like or confirmation by another member or more for it to be included. You want quality rather than quantity.



There will definitely be vetting of content to ensure that only the most useful content will be added to the reference section. I encourage those suggesting content to give a brief explanation about why they think it should be included and those reading the thread to either comment on suggestions or use the "Like" button to second them.


----------



## tech/a (1 March 2017)

Joe

*The reason*

I suggested this is that I find myself answering similar questions
time and again. A good answer requires a lot of time and effort. Im sure
many other posters feel the same.

As part of my suggestion I think for it to work.---- The Threads should be locked.

Those who are making the threads or adding info to the threads
should post it to you (Joe) to add into them.

They in my opinion should stay locked so they don't get cluttered
with questions and comments. There should again in my opinion be a
questions thread which acts for each section that remain open all stuff
then posted there without cluttering the main thread.

Where a question gives rise to an answer which adds to the informative master thread
it should also be submitted to Joe for it to be added.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 March 2017)

tech/a said:


> I suggested this is that I find myself answering similar questions
> time and again. A good answer requires a lot of time and effort. Im sure
> many other posters feel the same.




Agreed.  



tech/a said:


> As part of my suggestion I think for it to work.---- The Threads should be locked.
> 
> Those who are making the threads or adding info to the threads
> should post it to you (Joe) to add into them.
> ...




The final thread will most definitely be locked. This thread is for discussion and suggestions about what content should be included. This is the sort of project that should be a community effort with some fine tuning when it comes time to start the actual thread.


----------



## tech/a (1 March 2017)

Trembling Hand said:


> I would like to see some sort of confirmation from other members. Everyone has something that is of value to them but in all honesty is just rubbish to the other 99.999999%. What about we require a like or confirmation by another member or more for it to be included. You want quality rather than quantity.




I agree.
Really it was meant for those who post the same old to the same old questions.
There is one now in the beginners thread which I've answered in various forms over the years
Now I have to sit down and do it again.
Rather do it once and be done.
But it must have relevance for those to keep asking and not finding.


----------



## tech/a (4 March 2017)

Joe

Seems to have fallen a bit flat---pity

Adelaide's all go this W/E so will make a rough list
next week.


----------



## dutchie (4 March 2017)

Hi Joe
Great idea.
Some quick thoughts on possible threads:


New members – how to use the site, rules and etiquette of this forum
How and where to learn about the stock market
What can be traded – Shares, CFD's, Options, Forex, Derivatives
General information about different markets
Trading providers – Shares, CFD's, Options, Forex etc
Both in Australia and US.
Trading Software and data providers
Trading systems/strategies – theoretical
Trading Systems/strategies – practical
Good web sites for all of the above

Just a start and in no particular order.

Oh nearly forgot


10) General chat - best liberal bashing threads
                         - best labor bashing threads
                         - best muslim bashing threads

No, forget about 10)

Cheers

dutchie


----------

